# Drive-Thru RPG



## Dextra (Jul 14, 2004)

I feel like a bit of a ninny, wading into the discussion about DTRPG this late, but I confess, I really feel the need to add my voice to it.  Unfortunately, I hadn't been paying much attention to the boards around the time the kafuffle (sp?) exploded, and then went on holiday for two weeks (to Cape Cod to spend with my family, it was lovely, thank you for asking- if you dare, ask Hound about his deep-sea fishing experience).
So.  Since I work for ENPublishing, and this is ENP's forum, I'm going to speak up here.

What I Think About DTRPG 
by Denise Robinson

First of all, let me say that I like RPGNow.  We've done incredibly well by James, and he by us.  I bear no enmity to RPGNow.  As a matter of fact, I love RPGNow.

But as for DTRPG?

I like it.  

I think that some competition in the online e-publishing sales will ultimately benefit the industry.  I like that the companies that have signed on are resurrecting some truly amazing old products (FGU!?!  SWOON!) And I like the concept of coming up with a store that encourages some of the bigger boys of gaming to wade into e-publishing.  Why?

1. Because the bigger boys are putting out some truly excellent product that will reflect well upon the e-publishing market.  I'm sorry to say it, but there's been a significant amount of mediocre material flooding the market (I mean, yeesh, take a look at Librum Equitis 1-no art, amateurish layout, negligent editing...), and I don't think it has helped the e-publishing reputation.

2. Because the bigger boys will be driving customers from their sites and their marketting campaigns- online and off- to an electronic RPG site.  This will introduce countless gamers to the concept of buying into PDFs, and this should benefit the industry as a whole.

I think the most loathesome aspect of DTRPG is the fact that they spell it "thru".  It's a horrible american affectation to inflict upon the literate world.  Couldn't they afford the electrons for the additional letters?  Or did they stay up all _nite_ trying to think of a nice, _lite_ name, and that's all they could generate?


----------



## RangerWickett (Jul 14, 2004)

You ain't see nuthin yet, Denise.  At my high school, the school T-shirts they sold had the phrase, "Excellence Thru Education."

*shudder*

With that kind of set up, I was expecting a bit more of a rant.  You were . . . completely rational.  Are you feeling alright?  *grin*


----------



## Dextra (Jul 14, 2004)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> You ain't see nuthin yet, Denise.  At my high school, the school T-shirts they sold had the phrase, "Excellence Thru Education."
> 
> *shudder*
> 
> With that kind of set up, I was expecting a bit more of a rant.  You were . . . completely rational.  Are you feeling alright?  *grin*




Wow, those T-shirts sound truly brilliant!
/me shudders

As for the rationality of my post, I'm trying out a new public persona of a kinder, gentler Denise.  I'm sure you'll see the occasional rant in the private forum, but I'm usually fairly reasonable.  Honest.

And I like DTRPG.  Have you seen the selection of titles?  
/me drools


----------



## RangerWickett (Jul 14, 2004)

Hey, I can barely afford to pay rent (P.S. the eck-chay hasn't ome-kay et-yay . . . elp-hay?), I can't spend time looking at products I can't buy.  *grin*

I take it there's some nifty old stuff.


----------



## johnsemlak (Jul 14, 2004)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> Hey, I can barely afford to pay rent (P.S. the eck-chay hasn't ome-kay et-yay . . . elp-hay?), I can't spend time looking at products I can't buy.  *grin*
> 
> I take it there's some nifty old stuff.



 Well, as long as you have a decent connection, I assume you can afford the freebies.

There are some nice one's too, Sorcery and Steam for example.


----------



## Dextra (Jul 14, 2004)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> Hey, I can barely afford to pay rent (P.S. the eck-chay hasn't ome-kay et-yay . . . elp-hay?), I can't spend time looking at products I can't buy.  *grin*
> 
> I take it there's some nifty old stuff.




As for money, we can now do PayPal- email Hound for details.

As for DTRPG, the Fantasy Games Unlimited stuff is enough to make an oldschool gamer drool. There's a huge WhiteWolf catalogue, Eden Studios has a bunch of stuff including Buffy, FFG, AEG, Dorkstorm, Chaosium, R Talsorian... Basically it's a who's who of RPGs, and a sink for my money!


----------



## RangerWickett (Jul 14, 2004)

Another unexpected boon (I say tongue-in-cheek) is that since Malhavoc moved to DTRPG and away from RPGNow, all our products have jumped up in ranking as best sellers.

Well, except for Tournaments, Fairs, & Taverns, which already was the #1 best seller.  *grin*


----------

